# Anybody fish south east Louisiana coastal marsh areas??



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

Good post! I’m seeing same in NE FL and have been considering the drive to Delacroix to avoid the local crowds (and PWC’s!).


----------



## dedenburn (Jul 9, 2020)

I was down there a few weeks ago for two days. We put in at Hopedale. Boat traffic was insane, both in the marsh and out around the barrier islands. The wait at the ramp was over an hour long the second day. To be fair, this was Saturday before Father's Day so that might have had something to do with it. But it did seem that the pressure was way more than usual.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

dedenburn said:


> I was down there a few weeks ago for two days. We put in at Hopedale. Boat traffic was insane, both in the marsh and out around the barrier islands. The wait at the ramp was over an hour long the second day. To be fair, this was Saturday before Father's Day so that might have had something to do with it. But it did seem that the pressure was way more than usual.


So I actually went out of Hopedale on Father's Day and there was no one around, like maybe 20 trucks in the parking lot total. Too bad there was a thunderstorm around noon that I almost got caught in, but I managed to get in and out of the launch with no wait and ate my last stop burger in the parking lot. Can't say the same for those who waited too long to come in, when the rain was on top of the launch there was easily a 10ish long boat line in the water. 

In regards to Delacroix, there hasn't been too much crowding at the launch from what I've seen and I'm there at least a day or two a week. Fish have been super pressured though and are understandably super skittish. Unfortunately with the amount of new faces around fishing the area there has been a sharp increase in the amount of turds I've seen ignoring simple good-dude etiquette. I was out with my wife the weekend before last slowly poling a back water pond in about 6/7" of water and a dude roared in at full plane on a Bass Pro special. He then immediately started working the bank with a trolling motor about 20 yards in front of where I was obviously going, cutting me off. Tried to explain to him that there's something called fishing etiquette and there's plenty of marsh around for everyone. All I got in return were expletives and that my wife and I could go **** ourselves.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Couldn't find a gator around to feed the A- hole to? 

Thanks for the info guys. It's a 6 hour drive for me. If I'm going to make that drive, I don't want to fish in a pack. Hopefully the fishing pressure returns to normal when the gubmint money runs out and people have to go back to work.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Who'd have thunk it but one of the worst things I've seen happen to fishing is corona. Every idiot in the world is buying a boat due to financing being low and nothing else to do. The used boat prices are thru the roof and the water is covered with morons.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Yeah it's frustrating, on one hand I'm happy that people are out and getting in touch with nature...on the other the total lack of etiquette lately has really irritated me. That and seeing the outboards that were last serviced in 2002 dumping oil directly into the bayou haha


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

NealXB2003 said:


> Couldn't find a gator around to feed the A- hole to?
> 
> Thanks for the info guys. It's a 6 hour drive for me. If I'm going to make that drive, I don't want to fish in a pack. Hopefully the fishing pressure returns to normal when the gubmint money runs out and people have to go back to work.


Look no offense. But think about this for a moment. You don't want to fish in a pack but then you post a question about a fishing area? Certainly Delacroix is no secret but thats not the point. Lets say you get responses that yeah not many boats down at Delacroix. Well guess what. Now every lurker is now headed to Delacroix to get away from the crowds and now you are back in the crowd.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Haha that's why I primarily fish other areas around SE Louisiana. Those areas stay off the internet, and aren't pressured. OP asked about Delacroix so I gave him the run down, fairly pressured right now but still fishable...you do have to worry about weeds in Delacroix in the summer though.

Also, while the launch may be packed, if you go out far enough you wont see a single soul. There still is enough marsh for everyone.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

ifsteve said:


> Look no offense. But think about this for a moment. You don't want to fish in a pack but then you post a question about a fishing area? Certainly Delacroix is no secret but thats not the point. Lets say you get responses that yeah not many boats down at Delacroix. Well guess what. Now every lurker is now headed to Delacroix to get away from the crowds and now you are back in the crowd.



You're right. I shoulda asked about SE LA in general.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

It'll be interesting to see if the transient guides that go out west for the summer come back. My dad was out in Idaho last week and said it was the most crowded he'd ever seen it. Maybe the crowds will keep those guys out there this fall. With homeschooling, people can go anywhere and Iver heard of people getting campers and going out west for the fall.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

KimmerIII said:


> It'll be interesting to see if the transient guides that go out west for the summer come back. My dad was out in Idaho last week and said it was the most crowded he'd ever seen it. Maybe the crowds will keep those guys out there this fall. With homeschooling, people can go anywhere and Iver heard of people getting campers and going out west for the fall.


Everywhere is relatively crowded now. Fishing is built for social distancing. One particular stretch of river I know has been getting pounded. One day the shuttle service did over 200 rigs. On one small stretch. What worries me most is the long term affect on the fisheries. Day after day after day getting pounded.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

KimmerIII said:


> It'll be interesting to see if the transient guides that go out west for the summer come back. My dad was out in Idaho last week and said it was the most crowded he'd ever seen it. Maybe the crowds will keep those guys out there this fall. With homeschooling, people can go anywhere and Iver heard of people getting campers and going out west for the fall.


Good point. Im interested to hear what that does to the duck hunting guides too. In past years, it seems anybody with a bag of decoys is an "outfitter" and there's plenty of sucker's lined up to give them their money. Even if they never have a single repeat customer, they still manage to bring in enough sucker's to stay in business, if you call it that.


----------

